# Nunc Dimittis by Antero Ávila



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello!

This is my first post here. I am a composer from Azores - Portugal.
I have a webpage with some of my music: http://anteroavila.com

Some years ago I wrote this piece. Only this year it was played in concert.
It's for Bariton solo, Choir and Orchestra. 
It's played here by choir and orchestra of Sé de Angra do Heroísmo. Bariton is Rui Baeta. It was conducted by Duarte Rosa.

http://anteroavila.com/music/Nunc_Dimittis.mp3

This work reflects the lasts harmonic experiences I made.

I hope you like it and please comment.

The not so good things:

The orquestra is on a budjet and struggling to survive in this small island. So, we have only one trombone, an upright piano playing the harp part and me playing tuba...

Antero.


----------



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

Sorry, wrong link... That link goest to a version played by FINALE...

Here is the correct link to the performed piece:
http://anteroavila.com/music/Nunc_Dimittis_Antero_Avila.mp3

Sorry!


----------



## Morello (Jun 9, 2013)

*0123456789*

êóäà ïðîïàë êîìïîçèòîð îëåã ìîë÷àíîâ ïðóô òàòüÿíèí äåíü 
Ïîçäðàâèòåëüíûå ãðàììîòû ñàéò Ïðîôåññèîíàëüíûå ó÷èëèùà è ëèöåè ¹ 85 ã.Ïåðìè 
ìèöóáèñè L200 yum-news.ru MarketPRO 
çàêàçàòü êàðòó World of Warcraft â Ñàíêò-Ïåòåðáóðãå çäåñü witch 
Èñòîðèÿ ðàçâèòèÿ óïðàâëåíèÿ ïðîåêòàìè â Ðîññèè 44film.ru Åìåëüÿíîâ Ïàâåë Àëåêñàíäðîâè÷ Áóñèíîâî


----------

